# Desirable linux qualifications



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently working in IT, But my interest has been in linux for several years now, however i am at a crossroad as to which course to start studying.

I was wondering what a good first step would be to get into linux sys admin.

I was looking at the LPIC-1, Can anyone make any recommendations as to what a prospective employer would look for?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Experience is always the biggest thing, in my opinion. 
In terms of certifications, look at the RHCE (preferred) or RHCT:
https://www.redhat.com/training/rhce/courses/


----------

